# Need Advice on Cymbidium Mix



## Paph Wrangler (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi All!

Well, owing to my generally ADD orchid growing nature, I'm trying to get back into growing cymbidiums. I used to grow them 20 years ago or so, but was bitten by the paph bug around that time and didn't look back!  I've picked up a couple of "grocery store" standard cymbidiums and want to grow them along for awhile before making any further acquisitions.

Can anyone give me advice on a good cymbidium mix? I seem to remember some old AOS articles about a sand and bark mixture (moisture retention and keeping roots cool). I'd also like to find a good source for cymbidium pots. The ones I have are ready to be repotted and moved up in pot size. I suppose that I could divide them, but would rather not.

Thanks in advance!

Dave


----------

